# I borghi più belli d'Italia. Da visitare. Secondo Google.



## admin (23 Settembre 2015)

Google, sul suo blog ufficiale, ha postato la classifica dei migliori borghi italiani. Da visitare assolutamente. Ecco, di seguito, i borghi italiani più belli secondo la versione italiana di Big G:


- Etroubles - Valle D'Aosta

- San Leo - Rimini 

- Sermoneta - Latina

- Castellabate - Salerno

- Bova - Reggio Calabria

- Gangi - Palermo


E voi? Avete altri borghi da segnalare?


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2015)

Confermo che Sermoneta è davvero bella, così come altri posti nei dintorni di Latina. Paradossalmente l'unica cosa che fa davvero defecare in tutta la provincia è proprio il suo capoluogo


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2015)

Spello..


----------



## smallball (24 Settembre 2015)

aggiungerei Pienza


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spello..



Spello è un gioiellino. Probabilmente tra i borghi che ho visitato è il più bello. Poi in quelle zone si mangia da dio


----------



## beleno (24 Settembre 2015)

Borghetto, Valeggio sul Mincio in provincia di Verona.


----------

